# Sioux



## willams (Apr 18, 2010)

i im trying to find anything about the trawler the sioux that sunk in the north sea in 1977 i was on it when it went down any body help me find arcive about it


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, willams.
I've moved your post into it's own thread so that it will get noticed more.
Find your way around and have a good trip.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## HD191 (Jan 28, 2007)

On this page some info;

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6320&page=51


----------



## HD191 (Jan 28, 2007)

This one?

http://www.telegrapharchives.co.uk/...d=5000&search=(sioux)&sorting=ModifiedTimeAsc


----------

